# Ernie Ball coated vs Elixir Polyweb



## Metal671 (Dec 27, 2013)

I wanted to find out which set of strings sound and feel better, and what set last longer.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Metal671 said:


> I wanted to find out which set of strings sound and feel better, and what set last longer.



I haven't tried the Elixirs, but I played the coated Ernie Balls and they lasted substantially longer then normal strings.


----------



## darren (Dec 27, 2013)

Does Elixir even still make the Polywebs? The Nanowebs feel WAY better.


----------



## TylerRay (Dec 27, 2013)

I've only used nano/polywebs on acoustic guitars. In the game of nano vs poly, nano takes the win IMO. I've used the Ernie Ball coated strings on electric and I think they work great. Been using the cobalt's lately and I seem to get along just fine with them too. Just give em both a try. Strings are a small investment.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Dec 28, 2013)

Elixir 9-46 nano's sound GREAT for tuning to E standard/Drop D.

They don't take ultra low action very well. But for kinda standard low action, playing slippery quick and all that they are great, pretty tight though, compared to the EB's on bends/vibrato they feel a lot more tense.


----------



## edsped (Dec 28, 2013)

Elixirs won't corrode, no matter who you are. The coated EBs seem to be more of a crap shoot, I've heard good things from some people but I've tried 2 or 3 sets personally and they corroded just as quickly as normal EBs if not even faster.


----------



## constepatdyak (Dec 28, 2013)

Elixir nanowebs last ages, the most they've lasted for me a few months like 2-3, and they still felt fresh and did not corrode at all, even with around 2 hours playtime a day. 

Might even last longer if I actually bothered to wipe down the strings after each session

Haven't tried EB coated, but I'm happy with the elixirs so probably won't change brands for a while


----------



## MrMcSick (Dec 28, 2013)

I use nano's and love em. I can keep a set for like a year with no loss in brightness or corrosion. Only problem I ever encounter is sometime the wound string with start flaking off where you pick after awhile, still work great though.


----------



## HaloHat (Dec 29, 2013)

I've tried the two [three if you want to say poly+nano] as well as others and of those I would stick with the Ernie Ball strings except... I found I preferred non-coated strings in the end. They don't cost much or take too much time for me to change, even the Floyd equipped guitars now that I have had lots of practice setting it up. 

I found the coated strings ok for the electrics [still went back to non-coted though] but I especially disliked their feel on my acoustic guitar. I guess that was the deal for me...I just could not gel with the way coated strings feel.

If its one or the other for you, sorry to have posted this


----------



## Djentliman (Dec 29, 2013)

I only like the coated strings for my acoustic. Polywebs all the way and yes, they still make them!

My friend tried the Ernie cobalts (are they the same?) and they felt like straight sand paper. They sounded great but the feel was horrible. I guess i'm biased a little because I have never liked EB strings.


----------



## imnotnollynollynolly (Dec 29, 2013)

I've been using polywebs for the last few months. Each set lasts me few months whereas I rust other strings pretty quick, I highly recommend them.


----------



## Alphanumeric (Dec 29, 2013)

How long do elixir nano usually last for you guys?

For me, its 4 months, deffinately not for recording, but as a practicing/rehearsal guitar, the 1st/2nd month of the strings they stay excatly the same when wiped, the 3rd month they get that characteristic flakyness, a little, still sounds the same when amplified, a little duller acoustically on the GBE strings, then 4th month the EAD strings start to go duller too, noticeable amplified as well. But never, never as dull as normal strings, I only change them when they _don't sound new_ and they get too flakey on the thicker strings and grimey on the thin hah


----------



## edsped (Dec 30, 2013)

Nanowebs last me until they start breaking, so usually several months.


----------

